# Arzu Bazman



## frank63 (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach Bildern von Arzu Bazman
bei der Verleihung der Goldenen Henne 2011. Sie trug einen schwarzen,
sehr tief ausgeschnittenen Hosenanzug. Es wäre schön wenn jemand davon
Bilder hätte und sie posten würde.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall im voraus..

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Frank63


----------

